

How to create a synchronized Online/Offline data app with JavaScript and JayData - robesz
http://jaydata.org/blog/how-to-create-a-synchronized-online-offline-data-application-with-javascript-and-jaydata

======
normann
Cool thanks :) Looks I can get rid of a lot of code of mine...

------
walterworld
Very useful information, thank you.

